# Rechargeable battery for Streamlight Scorpion



## Ragdoll (Jul 20, 2007)

Can any one advise me which type of rechargeable battery is suitable for Streamlight Scorpion? 
(I usually use 2xCR123A on it)

Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 20, 2007)

Ragdoll said:


> Can any one advise me which type of rechargeable battery is suitable for Streamlight Scorpion?
> (I usually use 2xCR123A on it)
> 
> Thanks.



*You can use one protected 17670 with Strion bulb.*


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 21, 2007)

That means I have to replace the original Xenon bulb with strion bulb? 
Can I use RCR123A - 3V with the existing Xenon bulb?
Thanks.


----------



## LiteFan (Jul 21, 2007)

How about this https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140635 I just put a strion bulb in my stinger and it's a better beam, and only 6 bucks. FWIW


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 21, 2007)

I have 2 17670 batteries already for my Fenix. I'll see if I can find a strion bulb for my scorpion.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## FlashKat (Jul 21, 2007)

I use this set-up in my Streamlight TL-3 xenon and Streamlight 2L Twintask xenon/LED. http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1641


Ragdoll said:


> That means I have to replace the original Xenon bulb with strion bulb?
> Can I use RCR123A - 3V with the existing Xenon bulb?
> Thanks.


----------



## tomcat017 (Jul 22, 2007)

+1 on what LiteFan said. That 18650 Scorpion from Fivemega is the cat's meow :thumbsup:. Brighter and longer run time than the strion bulb on 17670. You'll still have to use a strion bulb (no big deal at all--just swap em out), and you'll have to get a complete light from Fivemega at this point (b/c it looks like he doesn't have just the tube available anymore). That's probably not what you want to hear, since you already own a scorpion--but if you wanted to spend the extra $$, the FM Scorpion is great. Just another option--I love mine.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 22, 2007)

First thing to do is to buy the Strion. 
What I don't understand is that the 17670 only gives 3.7V but Scorpion's Xenon bulb can accommodate two CR123As which means it can take 6V battery. ???


----------



## Kevin Tan (Jul 22, 2007)

The original Scorpion bulb is rated for the higher voltage of 2x123 batts, the Strion bulb WILL burn out if 2x123 ia used. The Scorpion is built to run ONLY 2x123 as sold and no rechargeable solution is available from Streamlight. The Strion is built from the ground up as a rechargeable light that runs off a protected li-ion batt of 3.7v nominal voltage.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for your advice.
All clear now.


----------



## dufflight (Jul 23, 2007)

here is an 18650/strion one already done up:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2620

-dl


----------



## cernobila (Jul 28, 2007)

or you can try and run the TL-3 bulb with 2x AW RCR123 3.7V cells, this is nice and bright in mine.....


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 28, 2007)

cernobila said:


> or you can try and run the TL-3 bulb with 2x AW RCR123 3.7V cells, this is nice and bright in mine.....


 
What about TL2 bulb or TL2/3 LED? Can they be used in a Scorpion with the same rechargeable CR123A batteries?


----------

